# eggs for chrome



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I realize this is probably a long shot with the slow salmon season, but if anyone has any extra salmon eggs they got this summer or fall and wouldn't mind lending some out, I would really appreciate it.

I only got out once this fall with work, and all we landed were males and one female that didn't have a lot of eggs. I would be willing to drive to pick them up. I would also be willing to throw in some trade bait, like some venison back straps or something. 

Pm me and let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Salmon eggs just got real precious in Michigan. Especially nice loose King eggs. There is no harm in asking, and I hope you find someone who can spare some. Sorry, I'm not that guy.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Wish I could help ya but I need what I have.. 

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The golden caviar is even more golden this year. I hope that I have enough to get me to ice fishing season. Even so I have to catch a couple of nice hen steelhead to keep me fishing.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

yea figured I would throw it out there. I should have enough to get me through this November and December, but then after that I don't know.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

You don't always have to use spawn. Jigs and waxies can be extremely effective during late fall and throughout the winter


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh I know. I have no problem using other bait. Just like to have some spawn on me at all times.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

When we were up this fall I have all my eggs away because I prefer waxies espically in the winter easier cleaner and far more productive


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Shift7609 said:


> When we were up this fall I have all my eggs away because I prefer waxies espically in the winter easier cleaner and far more productive


Mannnnn, I was in your shoes all the way up until last february on the manistee. I fished my butt off with jigs and waxies, and waxies on a plain hook during a tournament, went 0 for 1. Get back to the weigh in, and there was one dude who went like 6 for 8 or something... bags, and bags only. He said he tried others and bags were all they would touch!.... I'll never leave home without them again! Egg bites do in fact happen in the winter, a small percentage of the time. Take it as you will but coming from a dude who hasn't carried eggs in over 5 years during the winter, to going back to having them as a plan c, I hope that says something.

If you are not sold, get in touch with me next time you want to give away some eggs! Lol!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Try Erie Outfitters outside Cleveland.

Yeah, it's a haul.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

AdamBradley said:


> Mannnnn, I was in your shoes all the way up until last february on the manistee. I fished my butt off with jigs and waxies, and waxies on a plain hook during a tournament, went 0 for 1. Get back to the weigh in, and there was one dude who went like 6 for 8 or something... bags, and bags only. He said he tried others and bags were all they would touch!.... I'll never leave home without them again! Egg bites do in fact happen in the winter, a small percentage of the time. Take it as you will but coming from a dude who hasn't carried eggs in over 5 years during the winter, to going back to having them as a plan c, I hope that says something.
> 
> If you are not sold, get in touch with me next time you want to give away some eggs! Lol!


Hmmm, eggs... Eggs are great in winter, almost always have eggs on me. Sticky mess, yes they can be, but they produce. I mostly fish steelhead roe, unless it's fall but king eggs catch fish all season. Fresh roe works best for me, I try to tie as many sacs as I can when I get some then separate on foil or foam plate, put in freezer 15-20 min, remove bags off foil put in ziplock back in freezer. Pull a dozen out when I fish. 

I did catch most my fish last year with wax tho.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Whats a good rig for wax worms? Its nice they sell them in my local Walmart haha.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Syndicate said:


> Whats a good rig for wax worms? Its nice they sell them in my local Walmart haha.


I fish them 4 ways in the state dependant upon condions, and have only had success 2 ways on the clinton.

Big ol marabou jigs and a glob of waxies. Small tube jigs, like the jammin jigs or preferably smaller with a couple of waxies. Plain size 10 or 12 hook and a couple of waxies. Same plain hook with a small bobber stop size bead right in front of the hook.

The two plain hook tactics are what has worked for me on the clinton, and other rivers. The jig tactics have worked for me on pretty much every other river.


----------

